# Best Dutch Skyline



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to the 'Best Dutch Skyline' thread. Here we can discuss the skylines of The Netherlands, and the one you like the most. Since a few years NL isn't realy scared anymore to build skyscrapers, that's why cities as Amsterdam, Utrecht, The Hague, and offcorse Rotterdam keep building higher and higher skyscrapers, Rotterdam is the best example.

*My favourite - Rotterdam*


Nathanaelll said:


> Rotterdam - The Netherlands(Holland)
> 
> Photos are form the Dutch forumpeople
> 
> Much panorama's so scroll from the left to the right!!


Next to the Erasmusbridge (white one) there's a pier, this one is going to be filled with skyscrapers, and next to the bridge, the new highest (165m) is u/c.

Example of new skyscrapers; (not all are excepted)
*Rotterdam* - _Zalmhaeve 208,5m_
*Utrecht* - _Belle van Zuylen 262m_
*Amsterdam* - _Teleport Tower 200m+_

So what is your favourite, and why?


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 18, 2006)

R'dam is fantastic! Not that tall but pretty much dense.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Rotterdam has a very good skyline and it'll get even better.

Too bad The Netherlands only has 3 major skylines though.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Rotterdam has the best skyline in Netherlands kay: and one of the best in Europe :yes:.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Rotterdam by far...


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Here are some more pics of other Dutch cities;

*Amsterdam*


















*The Hague*


















*Eindhoven*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Not close. Rotterdam by a mile.


----------



## anti87 (Nov 19, 2007)

Rotterdam and Frankfurt best skylines in Europe:cheers:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Can it not only be Rotterdam? his is like comparing NY to Kansas City...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Agree, Rotterdam is by far the best skyline in the Netherlands


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^I agree

More pictures?


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

No doubt about it, Rotterdam has the best skyline in the Netherlands!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

awesome panoramas, looks great


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Rotterdam by far!

Nice pic of Eindhoven. City park in front. (by dennol)


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Hows about some pictures of Den Haag?


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Rotterdam city of future. I love the Kop van Zuid project


----------



## xxDxx (Jan 29, 2008)

Rotterdam :yes: kay:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Eindhoven Skyline



yojo said:


> skyline van Eindhoven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stylus_PT (Feb 3, 2008)

Awsome panoramas you've shot. Rdam is getting greater from day to day!


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Never mind me.


----------

